# Spouse sponsorship in canada



## ramuperumal (Apr 11, 2011)

I am holding PR. My wife is on visitor visa and is living with me in Canada since March 2010. We applied for PR under spouse sponsorship in Canada in August 2010. We also applied for visitor visa extension and she got the extension visa until November 2011. We have not received any reply from Case Processing Centre, Vegreville. New addition to our family was born in March 2011. We applied for Canadian passport for our baby; it will be received in a week. 

I have a few questions:
1) We are thinking to go on vacation to India. Can we go to India during the processing of spouse sponsorship application?
2) Do we need to notify Case processing centre about new addition (baby)?
Thanks,
Ramu


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

ramuperumal said:


> IWe applied for Canadian passport for our baby; it will be received in a week.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) We are thinking to go on vacation to India. Can we go to India during the processing of spouse sponsorship application?
> ...


I would strongly recommend you to call immigration Canada and explain that that your wife is under extension of visitors visa since she is being sponsored by you. if your spouse is not a legal alien in Canada, your spouse can still stay with you provided you applied for her immigration which you did and you will be required to request an extension of her visitor's visa which you did.

does she have a multiple entry visitor's visa or not ? If she does not I would not travel back to India now. Call immigration Canada and ask them if there is a way to travel under these circumstances and yes you should let them know that you have a new member and ask whether this will affect the processing of your wife application. Honeslty I think it won't.


----------

